# what air conditioning unit to get



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

i have decided to put air conditioning in my lemans. i wasnt going to but after this heat wave we had this week (and eric can vouch for that) i am putting one in. has anybody installed an aftermarket system in their lemans or gto. which one was it and how was the installation, did everything work with each other. was thinking about vintage air. any info would be apriciated thanks guys


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Can't go wrong with Vintage air. We put one of their systems in my brother in law's custom 58 Chevy wagon about 8 years ago and it will still freeze you out in that big 'greenhouse' of a vehilcle. Should have no problem cooling a GTO. That and it almost looks factory.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Me too on Vintage Air...

http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/vintage-air-installed-20632/


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Bobby, VINTAGE AIR now has a kit specifically for our cars.....I have one. Call me and come and see it....I already test fitted it......Eric


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I went with Classic Auto Air for my 69 GTO. It's a factory air car but I replaced the original system anyway to 1) convert to R134 and 2) get a system that didn't need manifold vacuum to operate (I've got a somewhat rowdy cam). As far as I've been able to tell, no one yet makes a "plug and play" kit for these cars. I talked to Vintage, Classic, and others. I chose Classic because they're local to me and also were the most willing to work with me to help me adapt their Chevelle kit to the GTO.

Bear


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

When we did my brother in laws Chevy, we adapted a kit for a 59 Impala to his 58. Likd I said, it almost looked factory. I don't know what would be different if it was custom made for a 58 but they only listed them up to 57 and from 59 on.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Vintage Air is "plug and play" for the early GTO's: pre '68. I spoke with a local gentleman who replaced the factory air in his '65 hardtop with vintage air, and he stated that it was superior to the original in cooling power.(worked on 105+ degree days whereas the OE worked only to about 95 degrees outside) I saw Vintage Air installed in another car, too, a '65 GTO convertible, and talked to the owner. This was a non AC car. The install was neat, and the owner said he loved it. Very nice stuff.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeah, if Vintage or anyone else had offered a plug and play kit for my 69 I would have gone that route. I don't understand why they don't. One thing that I don't necessarily like about all the aftermarket kits, that they don't make obvious in advance, is that there are "modes" that you lose when compared to a factory air system. For instance, all the ones I've seen are in "max cool" mode 100% of the time - meaning that they're always recirculating inside air instead of bringing in air from outside and cooling it. They also don't have a provision for vent mode - just bringing in outside air but not cooling it. The system I got also only had 3 blower speeds instead of the 4 my car originally had, but through some creative electronics hacking I was able to create a 4th speed on it. It took some other hacking to adapt my original factory air controls to work with it, I had to reverse the direction of pull on the cables for both the heater control and the mode control, but I think I did it as well as it could be done. We'll find out once I get the car together.

Bear


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

I really really wish they made a kit for the 69 GTO ... I have scrounged up all the stock stuff I need for converting mine over to A/C but I am really not looking forward to that part of this game plan. I understand the vintage air stuff is superior in quality, and MUCH easier to install in non-factory air cars. 

I am very jealous you have this as an option. And yes that's my way of saying go with vintage air.


----------

